# EPST on Droid Incredible?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an application my phone that is a bit of a mystery to me.
EPST appears to be a zero byte file in Application Manager, but when I run the app, I get a Google Map of Japan, with some sort of placemarks on it.

All text and menus are in Japanese, so I understand none of it


----------

